# What's up with the results for november's contest?



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

I can't see them. On the front page it says that I'm part of the december contest... I haven't entered a picture. I have entered one for november but the results aren't there. Only results I see are october's.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Yah... it looks likes the November votes haven't gotten tallied or something and its been skipped


----------

